# Hack ONSTAR



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

is it a cell or a satilite phone?


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> is it a cell or a satilite phone?


 Its a cell phone that gets service from a local cell provider!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2008)

The associated units are called...

VCU - Vehicle Communication Unit
VIU - Vehicle Interface Unit

Here is a google.com search for the words...
onstar vcu
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&source=hp&q=onstar+vcu&aq=f&aqi=g-sx1&aql=&oq=&fp=baa94940edcea411


----------

